
Facebook's Christopher Chedeau on the Core Philosophies That Underly React - bhalp1
http://thepracticaldev.com/christopher-chedeau-on-the-philosophies-of-react
======
aussie_dev
Great stuff. Christopher has been such an important part of React's growth by
being a great ambassador.

